# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Счастье на ладошке" интерактивная подводка к тосту...

## Уралочка

*«СЧАСТЬЕ НА ЛАДОШКЕ»
**интерактивная подводка к тосту...*


Лирический момент перед третьим тостом , 
с интерактивным  вовлечением  гостей за столом   -  объединит всех!!!  
Такого ваши гости не видели ещё  ни на одной свадьбе!!! 

А молодые получат  самый необычный  подарок, который будут хранить.....

Стоимость *1000 р

карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290 

(Нужен реквизит: 2 птички в гнезде)
*В комплект входит описание, музыкальное сопровождение, *ВИДЕО*.



Этот застольный момент займёт достойное место в ЛЮБОМ из блоков программы


Благодарю Танюшу Курочку за помощь в создании этого эпизода!!!

----------


## мотрий Инна

Ребят. это действительно  замечательная альтернатива , замечательное видение  и проживание этого момента   в исполнении молодых и Лены. Слова подобраны так, что они ЗВУЧАТ. и действие выстроено так, что не просто романтизмом проникаешься, а какой то тонкой материей ощущения счастья и причастности к  этому замечательному чувству ваших молодых... Такие моменты очень ценны! Просто красиво и ... красиво!!

----------


## Рида

Красивый , трогательный момент!!!Он уже у меня!А у вас? :Ok:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

И у меня есть этот троготельный, красивый эпизод на свадьбе! И он стал настоящим её украшением! Вовлечены все гости, принимают участие и активные и пассивные! Такие моменты позволяют затронуть самых равнодушных и заставить плакать самых впечатлительных! Спасибо, Ленусь!!!

----------


## наталинка79

Спасибо Елене за прекрасный блок! Даже слезы наворачиваются!Как подобраны слова, как подобрана музыка...Это НЕЧТО!

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки,огромное спасибо за Ваши отзывы - приятно. Это один из любимых моих блоков. :Tender:

----------


## Элен

Леночка, мне посчастливилось получить от тебя "Ладошки". Провела в субботу -  спасибо! Очень трогательно, есть немножко улыбок, есть активизация гостей, есть завершающая мысль, подводящая к тосту. Всё, что нужно для хорошего застольного момента. Спасибо большое! Момент украсил мою программу!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, мне посчастливилось получить от тебя "Ладошки". Провела в субботу -  спасибо! Очень трогательно, есть немножко улыбок, есть активизация гостей, есть завершающая мысль, подводящая к тосту. Всё, что нужно для хорошего застольного момента. Спасибо большое! Момент украсил мою программу!


 Эленочка,спасибо за отзыв. Рада,что ты пользуешься моим материалом :Tender:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Ленусь,вот несколько фотографий с птичками и гнёздышком! У меня этот момент идёт в конце, заключительным! А в гнёздышке ещё и пинетки появляются, как подарок от меня.

----------


## Уралочка

Леночка, какое счастье красивое на ладонях молодых!!!!! :Tender:  Как здОрово!! :Yahoo:  
Спасибо за фото! От фотографий веет нежностью и любовью!!! 
А у тебя вязаные птички и гнездо - отличная идея!!! :Yes4:  УРА!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Гнездо вязанное, а птички - магнитики на холодильник. Я перед гнёздышком провожу зонтик с нитками, а потом молодые получают из ниток гнёздышко.

----------


## Уралочка

Леночка, а теперь раскрой секрет. :Blush2:  Меня уже распирает...хочу узнать побыстрее :Grin:  
ТЫ сама тратишься на нитки? 
это получается,что использовали клубочки + гнёздышко.... оно же тоже вязанное...
СкОлько работы,чтобы подготовиться к ЭТОМУ моменту. 
Или есть какой секрет :Smile3: 
а вот про магнитики - не догадалась бы я :Blink:  ОГО - вот это фантазия!!! А ГЛАВНОЕ - КРАСИВО!!! :Aga: 
Ленусь,молодец!!! :Tender:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

На нитки тратятся молодожёны. Мы покупаем моток ниток по 30 руб., и разматываем его на 3 клубка. На 30 человек - 300 руб. Птичка стоит 40 руб. Нитки мы не разрезаем, а аккуратно снимем с зонта вниз, потом убираем в пакет. И разматываем по возможности (есть для этой работы девочка). Можем использовать несколько раз, но деньги берём на оплату работы: смотки ниток, вязания гнёздышек и пинеток. Мне повезло, у меня есть любимая подруга, которя работает в отделе пряжи, она же вяжет. Но я думаю, что везде есть умельцы, которые захотят подработать.

----------


## Уралочка

Леночка,спасибо за ответ. Всё понятно :Grin: 
КЛЁВО!!! :Tender:

----------


## Львовна

Лен.. Вот за такой момент на свадьбе, за "Счастье на ладошках" я сейчас хочу тебе признаться в любви. Ты знаешь кто ты? Ты - ДОБРАЯ ВОЛШЕБНИЦА, я точно знаю. Белая магиня ты. Ты даришь людям светлую радость. А через нас, тех кто этот момент делает для людей на свадьбах, - ты даришь это ощущение счастья  многим и многим. ГЛАЗА  у людей светятся необыкновенной добротой от твоих птичек на ладошках. Это чудо!!! Спасибо,Ленусечка!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ты знаешь кто ты? Ты - ДОБРАЯ ВОЛШЕБНИЦА, я точно знаю.


Ой :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  Спасибо!!! Не представляете как приятно слышать от Вас добрые слова :Tender: , что мой материал нравится :Aga:

----------


## Львовна

Мои молодожены и счастье на их ладошках :Smile3: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3476782.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/3538209.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка! Провела в прошедшие выходные "Счастье на ладошках"! Пришла домой и задумалась, какая светлая у тебя душа, как тонко ты умеешь подобрать слова, затронуть ими самое живое, то, что где-то там глубоко! И когда я начинаю произносить написанное тобой ,в шумном зале вдруг наступает тишина. Все глаза обращены в мою сторону, но видят они не меня, Лена, а тебя! Твоя душа, твое сердце, всю свою теплоту, всю свою доброту, дарит каждому пришедшему на праздник!
Казалось бы, ну что может быть особенного в этом блоке! А особенное вот что - это его необыкновенная проникновенность! Мы  смогли за минутки увидеть невесту и маленькой девочкой и повзрослевшей и влюбленной девушкой! Я видела, как менялся ее взгляд! Вот он был озорной и вдруг в нем засверкали слезинки счастья! Я называю это волшебством! Спасибо Леночка тебе за это чудо!  Никогда не перестану покупать твои творения! "Счастье на ладошках"- настоящее украшение свадьбы!

----------


## Уралочка

> в шумном зале вдруг наступает тишина. 
> А особенное вот что - это его необыкновенная проникновенность! 
> "Счастье на ладошках"- настоящее украшение свадьбы!


Татьяна, благодарю за отчёт. Я просто счастлива, что ладошки пришлись по вкусу. Сама очень люблю этот момент. :Tender: 
с ув. Елена.

----------

